# Denial on 33286



## kvogel03 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello,

I have billed 33286 and 33285 59.  Medicare plus blue is denying the 33286. Does 33826 need a modifier ? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated?

Thanks, 

Kayla


----------



## meghanhannus (Apr 3, 2019)

kvogel03 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have billed 33286 and 33285 59.  Medicare plus blue is denying the 33286. Does 33826 need a modifier ? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated?
> 
> ...



Hello Kayla,

You should code CPT 33286 with modifier 59 as there is a CCI conflict and 33286 is the column 2 code. 

Hope this helps~

M.Hannnus, CPC, CPMA, CRC


----------



## kvogel03 (Apr 3, 2019)

Ok thanks.

Do I still need the 59 on 33285 ?

Thanks,

Kayla


----------



## meghanhannus (Apr 3, 2019)

kvogel03 said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> Do I still need the 59 on 33285 ?
> 
> ...



No since it is the primary procedure you would want to receive full payment on CPT 33285 and a reduced multiple payment on CPT 33286-59. So CPT 33285 & CPT 33286 modifier 59 should be billed for proper payment/following CCI edits.


----------



## kvogel03 (Apr 3, 2019)

Ok thanks for your help.


----------



## meghanhannus (Apr 3, 2019)

kvogel03 said:


> Ok thanks for your help.



You''re welcome


----------

